

Curated list of data models and database schemas - dv35z
http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/

======
dv35z
Posted this site because I have been browsing Github for database design
ideas, for applications similar to the one I am building. Without reinventing
the wheel (or missing common use-cases), I have already come across lots of
ideas I would not have thought of (especially ones which would help make the
system more extensible in the future, because in general, I was looking at
more mature projects, who have already been through a few schema redesigns)

Idea: I would like to see a site (similar to this) which lists common
application domains, and lists relevant data models for each, along with use-
case, ERDs with annotations, description of the intent. And, "Stackoverflow"
style, it would be interesting to see models voted up, if they were
particularly useful, extensible, and so on.

Example would be a "blog" use case, and then show the default data model for
Wordpress, Drupal, or other popular applications. In each example, we could
see a graphical ERD, with notes ("This M2M field allows us to keep all
revisions of a blog post" or "Each blog post can have multiple categories").

Relatedly, having a Gist-like ERD tool which supports annotations & feedback
would be helpful too, for realtime collaboration in IRC. Example: "I am
designing an calendar event system for my application, which needs to support
views like "Show me all events containing 'change requests of X type"; How
would I model the tables & relations?"

If anyone has come across a tool like any of these, would love to hear about
it!

------
BMarkmann
Would be nice to have DDL for various databases included for each one. Fun
time-killing resource, though.

